# Export von Maschine nach China



## Integer (19 August 2008)

Möchte an dieser Stelle das Thema "Export nach China" und spezielle "Einfuhrbestimmungen von Maschinen nach China" neu aufgreifen.
Habe in der Suche folgenden Link gefunden: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1516&highlight=china

Da wird zwar das Thema Schaltschrank für China diskutiert, aber es sind doch einige hilfreiche Informationen enthalten.

Als erstes möchte ich das wichtigste, was mir bekannt ist kurz zusammenfassen:
Was Maschinen betriefft, ich spreche hier mal von "normalen" Maschinen wie Handling, Fertigung, Prüfung von Gegenständen.  Solche  Maschinen benötigen ja kein CCC Zerifikat. Die Selbstzertifizierung nach bekannten EN-Normen (CE-Zeichen) wird auch in China soweit anerkannt, bzw. nichts spezielles verlangt. Elektrische Bauteile, welche in der Maschine oder Schaltschrank verbaut sind, müssen kein CCC-Zeichen haben.. 
Zu beachten ist jedoch folgendes: Bei einer Ersatzteillieferung von solchen Bauteilen ist ein CCC-Zeichen bzw. CCC-Zertifikat zwingend notwendig. Daraus folgt: Beim design der Anlage darauf achten, dass CCC-Zertifizierte Teile verbaut werden. Ausnahme (Zitat Siemens) "Für Produkte mit einer Bemessungsspannung<36V ist eine CCC-Zulassung nicht erforderlich".
Was der Personenschutz anbelangt genügen die aktuellen EN-Richtlinien.
Zu beachten sind auch die 16 Kategorien für welche die CCC-Zulassung notwendig ist. Details siehe link oben oder suche im Internet.
Eine weitere Besonderheit gilt für Druckbehälter. Hier sind zwingend spezielle Vorschriften zu beachten. 
Falls ihr mit einem der Punkte nicht einverstanden seit, bitte korrigiert mich!

Nun zu den Punkten die mir nicht klar sind und zu denen ich gerne eure Meinung, Erfahrungen möchte:
Wie ist das, wenn ihr nach China müsst für eine Inbetriebnahme. Wie läuft das am Zoll mit den mitgeführten Werzeugen und Teilen wie  Voltmeter,  kleinere  Ersatzteile (mit und ohne CCC) für  Anlage und  so.  Hattet ihr da Probleme? Braucht es da spezielle Papiere?
Was sind generell eure Erfahrungen mit Maschinen export nach China?
Danke für Euer Feedback.
Gruss Integer


----------



## Eliza (19 August 2008)

Habe selber bei der Einreise nach China noch nie Probleme gehabt, auch nicht mit Montagematerial. War das letzte Mal Ende Januar da, keine Ahnung ob sich das mittlerweile geändert hat.
Allerdings waren die Teile auch nicht unbedingt offensichtlich als Montagematerial erkennbar, Sensoren im Koffer, Voltmeter auch im Koffer, Festplatten im Handgepäck, PG im Handgepäck.
Auch mit Arbeitsvisum und Papieren ist das leider in China immer Willkür und Machtdemonstration. Die machen auf was sie wollen, da hilft nur Koffer abschließen. Speziell bei Inlandsflügen immer bei der Gepäckaufgabe warten, bis der Koffer durch das Röntgengerät durch ist. Dahinter sind immer noch Männchen, die nach dem Nasenfaktor die Koffer aufmachen und durchwühlen und rausnehmen was sie nicht identifizieren können (beherztes Eingreifen eines Kollegen hat uns so die Ersatzteile erhalten).


----------

